# Which one... AM, CML or BBD.B



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Most of my portfolio is low risk long term hold but I'm going to take a flier on at least one higher risk stock that I'll trade.

There have been recent threads on AM and CML. Both look interesting.

Also considering BBD.B now at 3 year low. 

Any thoughts on which one? Or maybe I let my cat pick....


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Jets99 said:


> Most of my portfolio is low risk long term hold but I'm going to take a flier on at least one higher risk stock that I'll trade.
> 
> There have been recent threads on AM and CML. Both look interesting.
> 
> ...


Also considering BBD.B now at 3 year low. 


maybe some adr's?
if we actually have any in Pakistan.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...best-as-violence-ignored-riskless-return.html


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

AM good chance of huge win, only smallish loss....unless you buy a lot.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

If those truly are your only three options.. keep it in cash.

Cash > Trash


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Argo, why do you not like BBD?


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Argonaut said:


> If those truly are your only three options.. keep it in cash.
> 
> Cash > Trash


Argo, thanks for the input but I think you got that wrong.

Trash [ {Cash/57'Chevy} / BBD.B] * {Cash/17%} = The Cat's pick 

As Trash approaches zero, the derivative reduces to BBD.B

It's obvious to me now. Going with BBD.B.

Thanks again for getting my on the right path. And don't question the math.

thenegotiator - agree, but Level 1 or 2 ADR ??


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Jets99 said:


> Argo, thanks for the input but I think you got that wrong.
> 
> Trash [ {Cash/57'Chevy} / BBD.B] * {Cash/17%} = The Cat's pick
> 
> ...




jets.
i liked ur sense of humor and ur math =trash +3 /9 lives = BBD.d:biggrin:
well as for the ADR'S I wonder If there is any level 3 for Pakistan?

we need more people like u here man.


p.s u always have the chinese mkt also.
the index broke below 2000 points..... again.

but everything is a ok in china right?

cheers.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Young&Ambitious said:


> Argo, why do you not like BBD?


Technically, one of my favourite metrics is past performance. Looking for nice steady uptrends. Bombardier has a history of decreasing shareholder value, and currently sits at a multi-year low. Fundamentally, there are always reasons behind the history of the stock and where it sits now. I don't want to research this one too much because it's not my type of stock, but a quick glance shows missed expectations, a cloudy outlook, high capital spending, and delays on models.

There are other types of investors who look for bargain stocks. I am not one. Buy quality stocks at a general market discount, rather than buying perpetually declining stocks at a continued discount. This is a general principle rather than an absolute rule. There is money to be made in value investing, I admit. I just like to play the odds and probabilities, and to me that says stay away from bad news.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Interesting, thank you for your insight. I do own the stock, for me it's a medium-hold stock. I don't know if I would want to stay with it forever and ever, hence the medium-term. I got into it because it seems undervalued. Time will tell


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Argonaut said:


> 1. I don't want to research this one too much because it's not my type of stock...
> 2. There are other types of investors who look for bargain stocks. I am not one.
> 3. There is money to be made in value investing, I admit.


There is truth & wisdom in a lot of what you say Argo; I just don't like the word 'trash'. A bad stock does not = a trashy company, especially one such as BBD.B. 

1. There is not much research needed for this company.

2. You should be as you are savvy enough; not saying with this company, but there are so many companies in bargain territory. The trick, of course, is knowing which ones to pick, not to avoid them all.

3. There is *LOTS* of money to be made in value investing if you have good research skills & time horizon. When stocks are at multiyear lows, it allows you to lock-in a very small investment with the potential to double it in the near future [like I have done with BAC in less than a year & without having had Warren Buffett's wallet]. 

For example, a $1,000 investment in BBD.B today, it would buy you 325 shares [won't even mention the div.], and if said shares were to double in a couple of years, you would have gotten back 100% of your investment, and even if it were locked for longer, would you really miss that $1K?

I'll reiterate that value investing is tricky & perhaps not for everyone, but to avoid it because of past history & current multiyear lows, is to avoid great returns.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Argonaut is using the word trash to get attention to what he is trying to point out and not out of disrespect I believe and it got my attention to post here. 

Value investing is best left to those who have the money to investigate the company or to those who have information that others don't have. To those of us who don't have the info we could succeed by using TA to attack it . So looking at the volume in the last few days it could suggest a capitulation where a bounce is quite possible and if it instead drops below the developing consolidation area we are in then get out.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

dogcom said:


> 1. it got my attention to post here.
> 2. Value investing is best left to those who have the money to investigate the company
> 3. To those of us who don't have the info we could succeed by using TA to attack it.


1. What got your attention, the word 'trash'? Argo is too intelligent to use such adjectives.
2. You mean only for Buffett types? :rolleyes2:
3. Naturally! I don't just sit and wait until the stock decides to move in one direction.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

I knew you would respond T.Gal, because of your marriage to Bombardier! I must confess of falling in love with stocks too (IPL.UN and AR). I agree it's not a trashy company, and hope they do well as a Canadian story. But it cannot be called a quality stock in any respect. Again, this can be traded to great effect. But most people have lost. 

I was asked why I didn't like it, and it's just not my style. I'm a believer that you should buy the best of breed. Boeing likely doesn't have the upside (or downside) that Bombardier has right now, but long term BA is the higher quality horse in the stable with the best odds. In a gambling sense, think of BA as a 2:1 favourite and BBD as a 15:1 longshot. You could win big, but most people don't.

Disclosure: I wouldn't buy BA unless it was $65 or the news was better.

EDIT: dogcom is right, I use exaggerations and certain words for effect at times.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Bomber is probably a good trade, but what would concern me, longer term, would be if the broader economic picture doesn't improve, they might have cancellations on preorders for the C series, and govt cutback might negatively affect their rail division.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

No Argo, I didn't respond because of my long-term multi-marriages with this & other great CDN companies. :biggrin: [I make decent returns quick trading them while I wait for stock appreciation].

I responded because I think that you [especially given your time horizon], need to pay more attention to some of these stocks.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a skill for stonemasonry. I built a chimney a couple years back and it's one of my favourite accomplishments. I have spent some time helping with carpentry, but just don't have any knack for it. Plus it's not as enjoyable to me as masonry.

I am a hybrid of a few different investing styles, and these have worked for me very well. Value investing, like carpentry, I don't have have a knack for or much interest in. There's something to be said for learning new skills, but also playing to one's strengths and interests.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Argo - A harsh opinion is better than no opinion so thanks. 

Tgal summarized it nicely a few posts back. I originally said I'm in quality low risk stocks but taking a flier on something higher risk with more potential upside and I can afford to take the risk on a small piece of portfolio.

BBD.B fits the bill of a flier at this time (pun intended). It's volitile but basically at 3 year low and would like to take advantage of the volitility. I think potential to rise substantially from this point within the next year outweighs the potential of it going to zero plus the 3.4% yield is not bad while waiting.

And as I pointed out earlier the math works. But the cat is not as bullish on it this morning so I'm conflicted again. Going to find the dog now (no, not stock).


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

I like this animal investing approach. Perhaps you should have your cat and your dog each pick a model portfolio and track the returns.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Cat & dog probably outperform me and my advisor and work for alot less. They also are taking a hard look at CAT right now too (serioulsy).

thenegotiator - My "team" wants nothing to do with China ADR's right now. Food for thought though... And thanks for getting my math. I think.

I should clarify in my original post that the CML I was considering is *CML HealthCare - CLC.T*. But I can only afford one flier right now.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Now you're talking. CAT is a great buy. Highly probable 25% gain, the question is how long will it take.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

You could probably add JE to this list. It has been pounded into dust and has a good dividend at even at half of what it is now being they should cut the dividend even though they never have before. With tax loss selling soon coming to an end it could bounce nicely into the new year.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

dog - JE is interesting too but just bought some BBD.B at $3.05. Cat is purring --> Bullish sign

Still watching the other CAT too.

As soon as BBD.B bounces I will be making a nice donation to my local humane society.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Argonaut said:


> I have a skill for stonemasonry. I built a chimney a couple years back and it's one of my favourite accomplishments.


OT: I built some, (half-assed, if one is/was a pro), rock walls on SSI, and loved it. 

Just before my late wife & I made the decision to leave the island to fulltime RV, I'd toyed with the idea of offering free labor to a local stonemason in order to pick up some tips......but, because we departed, it never materialized.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow I gotta listen to my cat more. His BBD.B pick at $3.05 last week is up 10% now.

He's telling me to keep holding so this flier is still climbing I figure...

The $7.8B order helped.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Jets99 said:


> His BBD.B pick at $3.05 last week is up 10% now.....


12% now!

Well done! :encouragement:


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> 12% now!
> 
> Well done! :encouragement:


some people here would say it is luck .
good work jets.
i am sure ur profit is more than 1% a day:biggrin:
talking about masonry............
t.gal what is up dear.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

thenegotiator said:


> some people here would say it is luck.


Purchased at $3.05 [following a 3 year low of $2.99 {$2.44 on March 6/09}], how much lower could it have gone? No luck; Jet's cat did his research well. :biggrin:

Everything ok. with me TN; hope all is well with you 2.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> Purchased at $3.05 [following a 3 year low of $2.99 {$2.44 on March 6/09}], how much lower could it have gone? No luck; Jet's cat did his research well. :biggrin:
> 
> Everything ok. with me TN; hope all is well with you 2.


T.gal

all is fine here.
as it shows and as it is last i checked BBD builds trains and planes right?
jets cat is fascinating is it not?
in the end they sold planes after all
congrats on the trade :encouragement:

JETS THEY SOLD JETS FOR CRYING OUT LOUD.
what an irony:tongue-new:


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey thenegotiator! Good point! The Jets irony actually never occured to me. Had I realized this trade would have been a no-brainer. I did say in my original post that this pick would be a "flier" though. 

What does it say about my strategy though when I base my picks on wild *** irony and my cat ?!? Gotta love it :biggrin: 

Truth is though, I did some research. And *thanks TGAL *for pointing that out. :chuncky: 

Sure luck is factor. But luck works both ways and I've got a few losers I could attribute to bad luck (or bad greed, or bad impulsivness, or bad hair day).

Now I need another flier. Still watching AM and CLC <--(not CML). Gotta go find the cat....


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Jets99 said:


> Hey thenegotiator! Good point! The Jets irony actually never occured to me. Had I realized this trade would have been a no-brainer. I did say in my original post that this pick would be a "flier" though.
> 
> What does it say about my strategy though when I base my picks on wild *** irony and my cat ?!? Gotta love it :biggrin:
> 
> ...


tomorrow's flier is znga.
took a real nice haircut after hours.
careful with that one .
that for sure is a trader like grouponzi.
If you want to really fly u have to start trading natural gas.
that is one volatile animal.
cheers and congrats yet again.
P.s my UUU trader is also doing real nicely.
hand picked at 1.81.
mind ya that i hold a sizeable position on CCO and UUU.
they surely could use some steroids but i am fine holding long term those positions
which are above actual trading price of today.
i also hold a trader position on UUU.
i am getting rid of it very very soon


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Jets99 said:


> I did some research. And *thanks TGAL *for pointing that out. :chuncky:


And now that research has paid off. *Jets*, you're indeed flying now at $3.80+, and without the help of American histrionics even. :rolleyes2: 

Or did you sell already? If you did, I hope you kept a % for 2013 & beyond as the orders keep coming!


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats to all those who bought BBD.B.TO


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you! 

But as per some investors here, such a move would have been pure *'speculative luck'.*


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> Thank you!
> 
> But as per some investors here, such a move would have been pure *'speculative luck'.*


not me:biggrin::encouragement:


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

So what's the smart money doing re: bbd? Look for an exit soon, or hold for a while a while? Some analysts are saying it could easily double over the next 3-4 years.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm holding. It is so underappreciated right now. They're doing tons of sales right now and the stock is still so cheap based on historical/technical analysis.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Right now BBD is a much better buy than AM because there is very little risk to buying BBD here. They have a great train division and an emerging plane division. They have a lot of potential orders for planes although not many are firm just yet for the new C-series. I think this stock will really pop once these things are up in the air and there is a huge runway for growth. I bought some around 3.80 and then a bunch more around 3.00 so I'm up but selling is not even a consideration here at this level. I think $6-8 is very achievable. If they do something to bring debt to a more manageable level they will de-risk things and be set to take off for a long growth path.

As for AM, I wouldn't invest more money here right now. They are a risky play at this price point, IMO. I think they are still a reasonable hold and earnings suggest they can easily be a $5 stock but the problem is they are so dependent on a single customer, Ford. That contract ends next year and there is little visibility beyond that. The other possible catalyst is resolution of a lawsuit they have against GM for cancelling a contract from before. In terms of growth they have moved into fabrication for the green industry but it is unknown what kind of margins they will earn from this business and how much growth might be available in the future given the financial constraints of the provincial government.

I don't know much about CML other than their USA division failed and there are some cutbacks coming in Ontario healthcare that may squeeze them a bit in the end. They will still be profitable and pay a dividend but how profitable they will be in the end is uncertain. I think they divested themselves of some of their Alta operations so they are more of a pure Eastern Canada play now.

So right now I would say BBD is still at a good price entry point. Those who believe in the company have not missed the train.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

PMREdmonton said:


> Right now BBD is a much better buy than AM because there is very little risk to buying BBD here. They have a great train division and an emerging plane division. They have a lot of potential orders for planes although not many are firm just yet for the new C-series. I think this stock will really pop once these things are up in the air and there is a huge runway for growth. I bought some around 3.80 and then a bunch more around 3.00 so I'm up but selling is not even a consideration here at this level. I think $6-8 is very achievable. If they do something to bring debt to a more manageable level they will de-risk things and be set to take off for a long growth path.
> 
> As for AM, I wouldn't invest more money here right now. They are a risky play at this price point, IMO. I think they are still a reasonable hold and earnings suggest they can easily be a $5 stock but the problem is they are so dependent on a single customer, Ford. That contract ends next year and there is little visibility beyond that. The other possible catalyst is resolution of a lawsuit they have against GM for cancelling a contract from before. In terms of growth they have moved into fabrication for the green industry but it is unknown what kind of margins they will earn from this business and how much growth might be available in the future given the financial constraints of the provincial government.
> 
> ...



you are not serious about BBd are ya?
good entry point ?
let me back up the truck:biggrin:
can you guarantee me that we blast right through the 4.75 mark like their airplanes?
U prove to me that u bought at these levels ( 4 bux) and I will prove to you that I am shorting It.
i am not shorting this stock but there is deeper pockets than mine doing it as i speak.

good work on AM at 1.4( if that is where you entered) but the big rally began at what 1o cents or 20 cents?
at least u did not say it is a buy here.
therefore if I am short AM my exit is........?
I will leave that for later.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

3.00 was a great entry point but I think $4 is a fair value for just the train division, entirely excluding the plane division. The plane division has a long runway for growth with the C-series if it delivers on specs. Now brand new planes are notorious for delays so exactly when they are in full production is still murky and that is why there is a pricing disparity for the stock, well that and the debt levels.

They only trade at 0.4 x Sales. They only trade at 9 x earnings. They trade at about 4.5 x EBITDA. They have a big order backlog. There is value right now at this price point. It is not the homerun it was at 3.00 but I still believe there is value right now here. I do believe the C-series will be a very good plane that ends up generating a lot of orders over many years for them. They already have a long history of being fairly successful in business class jets and I think this one will make them a bigger option for commercial airplanes than they were previously.

So yes, I do believe this is a good company making good products and I believe in Canadian aerospace engineering. 

So I do hold this one and I have no intention of taking any profits at this price point.

As for AM bought at 1.60 and collected a bit more at 1.80. I caught it on its way down from 3.xx last year but before its bounce. This one is a rollercoaster but I sure like those special dividends they serve up and even the regular dividend yield is 10% with a sustainable payout ratio. The problem is the downside if Ford contract is not renewed and they then have to go looking for other business - a very plausible scenario.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

PMREdmonton said:


> 3.00 was a great entry point but I think $4 is a fair value for just the train division, entirely excluding the plane division. The plane division has a long runway for growth with the C-series if it delivers on specs. Now brand new planes are notorious for delays so exactly when they are in full production is still murky and that is why there is a pricing disparity for the stock, well that and the debt levels.
> 
> They only trade at 0.4 x Sales. They only trade at 9 x earnings. They trade at about 4.5 x EBITDA. They have a big order backlog. There is value right now at this price point. It is not the homerun it was at 3.00 but I still believe there is value right now here. I do believe the C-series will be a very good plane that ends up generating a lot of orders over many years for them. They already have a long history of being fairly successful in business class jets and I think this one will make them a bigger option for commercial airplanes than they were previously.
> 
> ...


Did i ever say that BBD is going to vanish or is a bad company .?
nooooooooooooo.
u see that is where i call you out as a trader.
If I had bought at the 3 bux value when investor sentiment was very negative i would be a fast seller at this top right now.... yesterday.

a 33% return.
just for the courage top buy and hold for what 3 months?

as for AM I never followed the STORY so I cannot comment on it and I would not short a stock that i dunno .
i dunnno if AM is a possible take over or whatever.
i know it is damn overvalued .
that is all.
BBd in the long run is a good stock to hold IMO.
is it overbought now?
by hundreds of miles .
unless in march 01 they come out with unprecedented and stellar results.
yes march/1.

besides u never know if the mkt will collapse.
doomsday's are possible are they not?
have u bought ur spy puts yet?
still fairly cheap 

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-01-11/senate-democrats-urge-obama-to-act-on-debt-if-needed.html

i luv the media.
nevertheless this one will be ugly and leave deep scars in the battle.
they will raise the debt ceiling ... by all means... it is inevitable that it will happen.
problem is ... what happens after?
just like i mentioned in another thread I DO NOT HOLD STOCKS PRE REPORT... RELIGIOUSLY.
i trade after .
just like PBN
capiche?
Or i would have sold in stages depending on how much capital i would have committed.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I wouldn't say AM is overvalued when you look at things like P/E, EV/EBITDA, P/FCF - all very, very cheap. The problem is the uncertainty and it is hard to say how to value this but when I bought it they could have just produced until the contract finished, liquidated everything, distributed the cash and you would have a 30-40% gain. Now that was serious value at 1.60. The real issue is Ford. If you know Ford will renew, back up the truck and buy. If you know Ford will not renew get ready to short close to the announcement - just don't want to hold too long in advance because you will have to pay those dividends out yourself.

I agree that a trader would be wise to lock gains in BBD but I am patient and feel the stock will appreciate in some reasonable timeframe when the Cseries is in operation and the order log solidifies. I think Buffet once said the market was a mechanism to transfer wealth from the impatient to the patient. I still see value at this price point in BBD even if it is technically overbought and likely to correct a bit. That may just offer me the opportunity to buy more if I want to do so.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

thenegotiator said:


> good entry point?


I happen to agree with PMREdmonton, that it's not too late for those interested in BBD.B.

True enough that it has recovered 25% since just Nov. 15th [I don't view this as gains necessarily], but that is not to say that the stock is expensive at $4. Can it go back to $3, who knows, but it has been there a few times last year.

Given the stock's past/present performance/volatility, it's a good stock for holding & trading.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

The problem with trading BBD is that the future price direction is inherently unknowable - that has been proven in multiple studies. It could go up another 50% for all I know in the near future just as surely as it could go back to 3.00. Eventually over longer timeframes the stock price will move towards a proper earnings and earnings growth valuation. For that reason I think the tendency will be to move up I'd rather just hold at this price point. What I have I consider to be a core position of 2500 shares. I don't want to lose any of those. Perhaps if it dips I'd buy some "trading" shares but I don't have any of those right now.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I know what you're saying. 

I never sell my core positions of any long-term holding stock [other than for balancing purposes], hence it rides all the roller-coaster rides; if anything, I would add to my core position whenever the price dropped enough. There is no reason, however, why you can't have the so called 'core & explore' with the same stock; it's a safer/less time consuming approach as you already know the stock. JMO.


----------



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> 'core & explore'


Something I've come to learn the hard way. I've sold off my core to many times now because of profit. Instead I should have sold the profit and rode the core - I'd be better off for it.

BBD.. Personally I don't have the balls for this stock or know it well enough to really comment. I don't like anything to do with planes really including airlines or makers of. 

I have been following this thread looking for some new ideas. I took a peak at CLC - there has been a bit of a run up lately but the dividend looks nice and juicy at 11%. It also trades at a lower P/E then the rest of the sector. Its missed profit estimates for the last 2 quarters though.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

thompsg4416 said:


> 1. I've sold off my core to many times now because of profit.
> 2. I took a peak at CLC - there has been a bit of a run up lately but the dividend looks nice and juicy at 11%.


*1.* If you're comfortable with the stock, and it's for long-term purposes, do not sell the core portion, other than for rebalancing purposes, which in turn can enhance your investments & reduce risks. So if one of your investments flies to the moon, that is the time to take some profits & allocate it elsewhere. Example:

- your allocation for X investment = 5%
- it rises to 8%
- reduce 2 original allocation [hence reducing risk, should it reverse, etc], and/or revise existing allocation [decrease/increase/leave the same]
- invest it in a preferably undervalued investment [trick is picking the right one, so that you won't collapse/harm your profits]/or keep in cash for the next opportunity/do 1/2 and 1/2, etc.

As for 'core & explore', I simply call it a mixed-strategy, meaning that I leave the long-term holds alone [buy/hold/review/balance], but it does not mean that I can't explore/trade them as well [buy/sell], especially if they have taken a beating, as that way, you're participating in the future rally via 2 ways. Of course you could be participating in a further/present correction both ways as well.

Below 2006 article would interest Lonewolf. :biggrin:

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/19/business/yourmoney/19strat.html?_r=0

*2.* I don't know anything about that stock, but for the most part, high yields keep me away.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

My lucky cat and I are still here and holding our BBD at $3.05 and enjoying the view here much more!

Hey TGal good on you too! And I like your "core and explore" philosophy which I sometimes follow but more often use the "hold and hope" method. So I plan on holding all of my original purchase for long term because I'm willing to wait for to see what the C-series can do for them and will ride out any dips. Doesn't look like it will re-vist 3 dollars in my opinion.

My only regret is I didn't buy more but this was as I originally said a flier for me and I considered this a deviation from the more blue chips I want to hold so I limited myself on this one.

I may not be the most sophisticated investor but just based on the 3 year chart wasn't this an obvious buy at $3.05 ? Just like Apple is now ?


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

^
so u made all ur money on BBD and u are going to loose it on AAPL?:hopelessness:


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey negotiator, I can find better places to loose my money. Im not convinced I will with Apple. Already made some money with AAPL. Just debating adding more though...

You not an AAPL fan at $500 ?

My young investor cat is not giving any indication on AAPL but he hasn't been the same since weirding out on the catnip pillow he got for Christmas.

But my other old cat has been limping and that's not encouraging. So I'm gonna wait awhile before biting the APPL again. At least until earnings but maybe we miss the boat or the Apple cart??

But those Nortel fellows did well didn't they?


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Jets99 said:


> Hey negotiator, I can find better places to loose my money. Im not convinced I will with Apple. Already made some money with AAPL. Just debating adding more though...
> 
> You not an AAPL fan at $500 ?
> 
> ...


not a fan at all at 500 bux.
the limping cat is definitely bad omen brother.
i am a buyer at 400 and lower
that is where support is .

on the other hand and short term the weekly chart is getting a little oversold and formed an interesting formation that could be somewhat bulish.
the weekly not the daily chart.
as for BBD well I gave my opinion to T.gal.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

thenegotiator said:


> not a fan at all at 500 bux.
> the limping cat is definitely bad omen brother.
> i am a buyer at 400 and lower
> that is where support is .
> ...


Good gravy, it'll never goto 400 my friend!

Don't miss the boat on this one too.

I think my limping cat is not savy at all. My BBD cat is off the catnip and giving me good vibes on APPL now. Almost time to add more.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Jets99 said:


> Good gravy, it'll never goto 400 my friend!
> 
> Don't miss the boat on this one too.
> 
> I think my limping cat is not savy at all. My BBD cat is off the catnip and giving me good vibes on APPL now. Almost time to add more.


well.
go with ur cat vibes then.
this 400 bux will not just happen Jets.
I once told a good friend here to "never Say never'
that friend saw that i was right.
500 is not bad .
400 and lower is a lot beeter.
GL anyway and good work on BBD.
i am counting my pennies on UUU:biggrin: and some other stuff

by the way this is what i like the most pessimism 

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-01-14/dollar-near-10-month-low-as-geithner-warns-of-hardship.html

i bought the USD index at the 79 line.
it came back around where i bought.
i did not sell my shares on the ETF that tracks the USD index.
and i will wait... patiently


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Jets99 said:


> 1. I like your "core and explore" philosophy which I sometimes follow but more often use the "hold and hope" method.
> 2. Doesn't look like it will re-vist 3 dollars in my opinion.
> 3. just based on the 3 year chart wasn't this an obvious buy at $3.05?


*1.* We all 'hope' to have made the right decisions, but don't forget the 'review' part.

*2.* What I had thought in 2012 as well, but buying opportunitie*s* kept presenting themselves that year. I doubt the $2.99 of Nov.16th will reappear, but maybe $3.70/$3.50 [given the quick recovery].

*3.* My thoughts exactly, not just based on the past chart, but what is to come.

*thompsg4416:* remember that BBD.B makes more than planes; it is in fact, the world’s only manufacturer of planes and trains. 

*Fact file*

- Bombardier is the leading global supplier of rail equipment and services in 7 out of 11 product segments in which we operate.
- Over 100,000 Bombardier rail vehicles are in operation globally.
- Bombardier has participated in almost every high speed train operating today in Europe.
- One of the first trains in the world to feature an environmental product declaration, the REGINA multiple unit once again proved its versatility by setting in 2008 a new Swedish speed record of 295 km/h.
- Bombardier metro trains are providing reliable passenger service in more than 40 cities worldwide.

http://www.bombardier.ca/en/transportation/products-services/rail-vehicles?docID=0901260d8000a52b

I'm not trying to convince you to buy, just a FYI reminder.


----------



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder TGal. I'll keep that in the back of my head and if it falls below 3.50 I'll start to have a look


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* We all 'hope' to have made the right decisions, but don't forget the 'review' part.
> 
> *2.* What I had thought in 2012 as well, but buying opportunitie*s* kept presenting themselves that year. I doubt the $2.99 of Nov.16th will reappear, but maybe $3.70/$3.50 [given the quick recovery].
> 
> ...




i promise i will buy next time at 3 bux:biggrin:
u know i get what i want right?:encouragement:

good work TG.
SELL SOME FOR CRYING OUTLOUD:hopelessness:


----------



## AnimeEd (Jul 22, 2012)

I got some BBD @$3.30, wanted to get some more but didn't have the cash :upset:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

thenegotiator said:


> SELL SOME FOR CRYING OUTLOUD:hopelessness:


I thought you knew by now my mixed-strategy model, lol. I'm a serious investor & an even more determined volatility trader! 

My long-term position [call it 'core' if you will], is perpetual/untouchable for now. Stock neared $7 in 2011, and* if* all goes well later this year, it can reach those highs again.

*AnimeEd:* nice entry price IMO! Don't be sad, volatility is not over!


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Selling some now limits your future gains when it goes higher later this year. I'm in a holding pattern. 

Did u buy aapl yet?


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Jets99 said:


> Selling some now limits your future gains when it goes higher later this year. I'm in a holding pattern.
> 
> Did u buy aapl yet?


sorry jets 
not touching aapl at all man.
the downtrend is here.
a rally on an oversold stock is not uncommon.
i look at long term trends for hefty stocks like aapl.
besides it is a very expensive stock right?


----------



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

NG.. yeah its def an expensive stock. Sitting around 509 at the moment. I bought a few shares for my wife at 489. We're up almost 4% and i'd like to sell. I don't trust tech stocks.. them and stocks that have anything to do with the airline industry are trouble. You can loose your shirt! Watch out!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Jets99 said:


> Did u buy aapl yet?


Yes, initially in early 2010 & still holding.

I'll average up only if the stock drops another 15%-20% as I like to buy in deep bargain territory [there is never a shortage of solid bargains btw].

But this isn't the AAPL thread boys.


----------

